# Solved: outlook express error 0x800C0155



## jaspo (May 17, 2005)

An Outlook Express store file may be damaged. Please use a utility such as ScanDisk to verify and repair any damaged files. Account: 'mail.bigpond.com ', Server: 'mail.bigpond.com', Protocol: POP3, Port: 110, Secure(SSL): No, Error Number: 0x800C0155


i ddi a scandisk the other day and it came up with no errors i know a friend of mine sen tme a huge email th eother day not sure if that is the problem or not i went into my webmail and deleted it...... help it wont let me get any emails or send them atm


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *jaspo*

Show Hidden files and folders:

*Windows 98*:

Open Windows Explorer, 
View > Folder Options > View tab,
Verify that *Show hidden files and folders* is checked.

Find Files: 

*Windows 98*:
Start > Find > Files and Folders,
In the *Find Field*, 
Key in: 
*.dbx
be sure to include the asterick.
in the "Look in" field make sure your "C" drive or main harddrive is selected, click on Find Now.

*Windows XP*:

Open My Computer,
Tools > Folder Options > View tab,
under Hidden Files and Folders, verify *Show Hidden Files and Folders* is selected.
Remove the checkmark for *Hide Extensions for known file types*.

*Search*:

Start > Search > For Files or Folders > All files and folders,
In the field for: *all or part of the file name*
Key in:
.dbx
Below that, click on *More advanced options* 
in the field: *Type of File*, select (All Files and Folders)
place a checkmark in: 
Search system folders
Search hidden files and folders
Search subfolders
click *Search*

With Outlook Express closed
Locate the *Folders.dbx* file and rename it to: *Folders.old*

Restart Outlook Express, a new Folders.dbx file will be created.

Keep your Inbox empty, move messages you want to keep to folders of your own creation in Outlook Express.

Outlook Express may be due for some maintenance.
Close all programs.
Open Outlook Express
File > Work Offline
Click on the *Local Folders* folder
File > Folder > Compact All Folders
Walk away from the computer until this process is complete.
Never start this process if the possibility of a power outage is imminent such as a thunderstorm in progress.

Try a Send/Receive after the above fixes and let us know what your results are.


----------



## jaspo (May 17, 2005)

will try this thank you..i reloaded internet explorer before coming here and nothing help will definately do this and let you know thank you....

IT WORKED THANK YOU SO MUCH I LOVE YA..

THUIS PART REALLY WORKED...
Outlook Express may be due for some maintenance.
Close all programs.
Open Outlook Express
File > Work Offline
Click on the Local Folders folder
File > Folder > Compact All Folders
Walk away from the computer until this process is complete.
Never start this process if the possibility of a power outage is imminent such as a thunderstorm in progress.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back and letting us know what worked! :up:

You can mark your thread solved using the *Thread Tools* drop down menu at the top of the page.

By the way what operating system are you running?
If it is a Windows version earlier than Windows XP SP2, check this setting:
Tools > Options > Maintenance tab
If present, remove the check mark for: *Compact messages in the background*
*Apply, OK* to save and close.

This setting can cause corruption in your message store.

Service Pack 2 for Windows XP removed that option, in its place the Compact Messages process will ask (actually nag to be run) after the 100th closing of Outlook Express.


----------



## jaspo (May 17, 2005)

i did this and yes it was marked with a tick so thanks so much again lets hope it keeps working ok now..thank you so much


----------

